# Transfers on flat elastic waistbands



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Any opinions on whether Transfer Express's Elasti Prints would work on flat elastic waistbands? Transfer Express Inc. - Elasti Prints™ Transfers 

We'll also be applying plastisol transfers on the leg.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Anyone ever try these for ANY other application? If so how did they work? Thanx


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I have sample on my desk of this product on a stretchable lycra swatch - seems to work just fine. Between this one or their Digi-print product you should have a solution for your item.

i would call their customer service and ask them which they recommend


----------

